# Snowy Benny!



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

We got a little snow today. Benny took full advantage of the fun opportunity! He absolutely loves snow. He buries his snout in the snow then runs around from something invisible that's chasing him (or so we think):


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol the snow sutes him lol 
he has a cheeky wee face.


----------



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh so cute! He must have been haveing so much fun!


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

so cute! Murphy loves the snow too!


----------

